# Coffee from Yemen



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Always looking to try coffee from new places and was considering buying some Mocha Yemen beans... However I seem to recall these are generally suited for dark roasts. Is this correct? Basically I'm looking for views on whether it's worth trying some for brewed.

If anyone knows of some light roasted coffee from Yemen feel free to suggest, and if not, then feel free to bless me with random recommendations of lovely coffee.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't help with your question but there is an interesting section in James Hoffman's book on Yemen coffee: '&#8230;distinctive, perhaps challenging, and certainly unusual.' He suggests that whatever you do, '&#8230;it's advisable to source&#8230;from a supplier with whom you have already built some level of trust. Roasters will need to cup through a great many terrible samples to find a good one.' 'Wild, complex and pungent, a completely distinctive coffee experience&#8230;For some the wild, slightly fermented fruit quality is off-putting, while others prize it highly'.

Good luck.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting. Those characteristics at least make me think it would make a nice filter. Thanks.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've read that some beans from Yemen actually come from Ethiopia. Counterfeiting ripe ad demand far outstrips demand. I've never seen it for sale in UK. Only in the USA.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, it's why James H suggests going through a trusted supplier. The term 'mocha' is interesting in itself from what he writes.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

you want the authentic price will tell, (Mattari) or (Sanani) dried under the Arabian sun then swept of the mat the variations in flavour drive you nuts, every cup, every pot, every purchase different.

saying that it has all the flavours of the coffee the world over, bright,musky,winey,fruit,dirt, spice, nuts, chocolate,dead wood,or tobacco, enjoy!.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

It is a total war zone presently, a theatre-war between Iran and Saudi Arabia. If any coffee gets out, then it is a minor miracle.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Best you forget about Yemen, you don't want shrapnel in you burrs.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Going to surface this thread. I've tried Yemeni coffee just once in Berlin last year at Ben Rahim. It was something like £12 for a cup and tasted..good. I was just browsing Gardelli's store (first time) and noticed how bloody expensive it is. Then I decided to do a quick research and found this article that sort of explains the economics of Yemeni coffee. But, I can't help but notice that all points there basically lead to how hard it is to get their beans - it's scarce (less farms and farmers than elsewhere), local currency is unstable, war obvs, cost of infrastructure and logistics and stuff in-between. But nothing about the qualities of their coffee. Which lead me to think that the price is dictated by it's scarcity and not some superior quality. Am I correct in thinking this way? Does it make sense to spend x10 more on Yemeni beans if you can get the same quality/qualities from other countries for fraction of the cost?


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Clifton Coffee have some https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/yemen/.

I am curious ...


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Edwin said:


> Clifton Coffee have some https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/yemen/.
> I am curious ...


£31 for 250g fml


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

I have tried the Yemeni coffee from Clifton and highly recommend it, I have tried several different Yemeni coffees over the years and have developed a high affinity for them. The prices are steep but for me worth it for special occasions. For me, it is not only about the taste but also about the history of coffee. My wife has Yemeni ancestry and I am very interested in their culture as well. So if you just want a good tasting coffee, it might not be worth it but if you want to sip a cup of coffee while reminiscing about history this is definitely a coffee for you as there is nothing like it.
Interestingly, Yemeni coffees are always roasted quite dark by third wave roasters but Arabs for the Arab peninsula roast their coffee extremely light, not even until the first crack.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Most of the Yemeni green UK specialty roasters use these days is usually imported with/by/for Qima who specialise in special Yemeni coffees.


----------

